# World of Warcraft auf diesem PC ohne Rucken spielbar ?



## Sternfunk (3. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen 

ich wollt mal wissen ob man mit diesen daten von einem pc
wow spielbar ist ? so ganz ohne rucken & zucken oder ob
ich irgendwas neu installieren sollte / verbessern sollte
oder sollte ich lieber einen ganz anderen pc kaufen ??


bin sehr dankbar auf eine antwort (:


*
[*]Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): 
[*]8 GB
[*]Prozessortyp: 
[*]AMD Athlon 64 X2
[*]Prozessorgeschwindigkeit: 
[*]3,00 GHz
[*]Arbeitsspeicher: 
[*]8 GB
[*]Festplattenkapazität: 
[*]500 GB
[*]Grafikkarte: 
[*]nVidia GeForce GT630
[*]Betriebssystem: 
[*]Windows 7
[*]*


----------



## Xidish (3. Januar 2013)

Willkommen bei Buffed

Hätte zu Deinem Thread gleich ein paar Fragen:

- Warum ist das nicht normal geschrieben?
- Ist das mit dem Google Übersetzer geschrieben?

Ansonsten kommt es darauf an, mit welchen Einstellungen Du WoW spielen willst.
Auf Ultra und noch auf Hoch wird es bestimmt ruckeln (alte CPU, meine auch durch die Grafikkarte, die keine Gamerkarte ist (oder?)).

*edit:*
Es gibt auch einen Sammelthread dazu, wie gut Spiele evtl. laufen.

-> Läuft das Spiel - Der Sammelthread

greetz


----------



## Sternfunk (3. Januar 2013)

nein ist nicht mir google uebersetzter geschrieben^^
keine ahnung habs etwas verändert dankeschoen


----------



## Mentale (3. Januar 2013)

Den Prozzi kannst du knicken,in 25 schlachtzug wirst du ruckler haben.

*Intel Core i7 3770 da hättest was gutes,ist aber relativ teuer.
*


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2013)

Yo, einfach mal einen CPU vorschlagen, der sowieso nicht auf sein MB passt


----------



## MaexxDesign (3. Januar 2013)

Schau dir die offiziellen Systemvorraussetzungen für die einzelnen Addons an und schon sind alle Fragen beantwortet...


----------



## Bab5Fan (3. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen und ein frohes neues Jahr lieber TE und WoW-Gemeinde !!

Letztendlich kommt es darauf an was du mit deinem Computer veranstalten willst. Möchtest du alles vergangene , vorhandene , zukünftige zocken wollen , dann kann deinn Computer nicht hoch genug gerüstet sein . Z.Bsp. 16-Kern-Prozessor/100GB Hauptspeicher/ Terrabyte grosse Festplatten / NVidia-Grafikkarte mit 4 Grafikprozessoren !! Aber reicht diese Konfiguration schon für WoW??? .....

Mein Vorschlag .... lese dir erst mal die Systemvorraussetzungen für das Spiel durch . Stehen entweder auf der Verpackung oder auch auf der WoW-Seite. 
Ich habe das auch mal irgendwann mal getan und .... die haben nicht gelogen , es stimmt was die geschrieben haben. Selbst mit meinem "lausigen" Rechner

6GB-Hauptspeicher
Pentium D mit 2x3,4Ghz
Geforce 9800 GT (512M
Win-7 auf x64

kann ich WoW ohne ruckeln spielen , auch in einem 25ger Raid im Ultra-Modus. Ich habe mal vergleichsweise eine relativ moderne Grafikkarte eingebaut (NVidia 520 GT mit 2GB Grafikspeicher) und da hats mächtig geruckelt. Warum ?? ganz einfach .... die preiswerten neuen Grafikkarten haben nur eine 64Bit Speicheranbindung. Aus diesem Grund kommt meine alte 9800er bedeutend besser aus´m Keks , weil die hat eine 256Bit Speicheranbindung was den Datendurchsatz/sec. bedeutend erhöht und die Bilder flüssiger laufen lässt. Als weiteren wichtiger Ruckelfactor kommt hinzu wie gut/schlecht deine Internetanbindung ist. Ich habe zu Hause mehrere Rechner und alles auf WLAN umgestellt , weil ich so die Unfallgefahr wegen Kabelstolperfallen mächtig reduzieren konnte. Nun isses so das meine Nachbarn und Umgebung mittlerweile auch auf den Trichter gekommen sind und auf WLAN umgestellt haben und sich damit das Überleben auf längere Sicht gesichert haben. Nun tummeln sich mittlerweile so viele WLAN-Netze (2,4 GHz) in der Umgebung , das diese sich soweit gegenseitig stören , das ich mit Verbindungsabbrüchen (natürlich immer beim Boss-Kampf  ) und langsamer Übertragungsrate zu kämpfen hatte. Die Lösung war relativ einfach ... kostet natürlich extra. Ich bin auf den 5Ghz-Bereich umgestiegen. Dieser ist relativ unbekannt und vor allem fast unbenutzt. Auch hier hatten einige Recherchen bei Buffed (danke euch) mir Entscheidungshilfe gegeben .

Du siehst also ... es hängt von vielen "Kleinigkeiten" ab ob was ruckelt oder nicht. Es lohnt sich schon mal mit der Thematik zu beschäftigen. 
Und ... WoW ist eigentlich "relativ anspruchslos" in seinem Hardwarehunger. Da gibt es ganz andere Spiele die dich zur Verzweiflung bringen werden.

Im diesem Sinne .... Viel Spass in Azeroth


----------



## ichigoleader (3. Januar 2013)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Schau dir die offiziellen Systemvorraussetzungen für die einzelnen Addons an und schon sind alle Fragen beantwortet...



Laut dennen geht WoW sogar mit nem 2 Gh/z Dualcore 1GB Graka und 2 GB RAM.

Ok hab ich mal auf einem solchen vorsinntflutlichen Rechner ausprobiert und es geht (wie von mir vermutet) nicht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Januar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> Yo, einfach mal einen CPU vorschlagen, der sowieso nicht auf sein MB passt


Ach egal irgend wie kann man den doch drauf Mucksen ob der dann geht ist ne andere sache


----------



## Bab5Fan (4. Januar 2013)

> Laut dennen geht WoW sogar mit nem 2 Gh/z Dualcore 1GB Graka und 2 GB RAM.
> 
> Ok hab ich mal auf einem solchen vorsinntflutlichen Rechner ausprobiert und es geht (wie von mir vermutet) nicht.



Wie anspruchslos WoW (mit installierten Pandaria) wirklich ist zeigt die Praxis. Ich habe , spasshalber , WoW mal auf mein Netbook (Lenovo S10) installiert. 

Intel Atom N270 mit 1x1,6 Ghz
2 GB Hauptspeicher von dem noch 256MB von dem Onboard-Intel-Grafikchip okkupiert sind

Selbst hier läuft WoW in der alleruntersten Kotzgrenze gerade eben noch spielbar. Das einzige was "hoch" gestellt ist , ist die Sichtweite auf "mittel".
Die Bildrate ist lausig , aber genügt um seine Bankgeschäfte oder diverse Angelquest´s zu erledigen. 
Wie immer kommt es natürlich darauf an was man mit solchen "Möglichkeiten" anfängt. Ich zum meinen Teil benutze diese bedeutend bequemere Möglichkeit für unterwegs oder bei Bekannten , um mit meiner Gilde zu agieren, da man Ingame nun mal mehr Möglichkeiten hat als über die Arsenal-App für´s Handy.


----------



## Rabaz (4. Januar 2013)

Meine Güte blablabla

Die Antwort lautet JA du kannst damit spielen. Punkt. Hat mir gar nicht weh getan jetzt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. Januar 2013)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Meine Güte blablabla
> 
> Die Antwort lautet JA du kannst damit spielen. Punkt. Hat mir gar nicht weh getan jetzt.



Aber auch nicht auf "hoch". Wenn du dir wirklich einen neuen PC kaufen willst, dann orientier dich hier dran: 
http://forum.buffed....-dezember-2012/

Falls du uns ein Budget nennst, könnten wir dir sogar hier im Thread was zusammenstellen.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (4. Januar 2013)

Kannst auch gerne hier nachsehen http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri


----------



## echterman (5. Januar 2013)

also WoW habe ich ne zeit lang auf meinem Laptop gespielt. der hatte nen 1,6GHz single core cpu, 1GB DDR2 Ram und OnBoard Grafik mit 64MB Shared Memory, OS: Win7 64bit Ultimate. 
Also WoW würde auch auf nem Smartphone laufen.

BTT: der PC der vom TE angegeben ist reicht locker um WoW zu spielen. mein PC damals war nur RAM her mit 4GB besetzt anstatt mit 8GB. und ich habe damals im 25er HC progress geraided. ohne probleme mit 50-60 FPS im schnitt.


mfg da echterman


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Januar 2013)

echterman schrieb:


> also WoW habe ich ne zeit lang auf meinem Laptop gespielt. der hatte nen 1,6GHz single core cpu, 1GB DDR2 Ram und OnBoard Grafik mit 64MB Shared Memory, OS: Win7 64bit Ultimate.
> Also WoW würde auch auf nem Smartphone laufen.
> 
> BTT: der PC der vom TE angegeben ist reicht locker um WoW zu spielen. mein PC damals war nur RAM her mit 4GB besetzt anstatt mit 8GB. und ich habe damals im 25er HC progress geraided. ohne probleme mit 50-60 FPS im schnitt.
> ...



zu BC-Zeiten vieleicht, mittlerweile sind die Anforderungen gestiegen. Ich hab zu BC Zeiten auch WoW auf nem steinalten Notebook zum laufen bekommen etwas bessere Specs als der von dir gepostete, aber bei 5 Mann Innis war, selbst mit neidrigsten Einstellungen Schluss.

Natürlich würde WoW nicht auf einem Smartphone laufen, da nicht nur die Leistung zu gering ist, sondern auch 99% der Smartphones ARM-CPUs haben, die WoW und x86 Anwendungen nicht unterstützen, genauso wie die Betriebssysteme aller Smartphones.


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (7. Januar 2013)

Bab5Fan schrieb:


> 6GB-Hauptspeicher
> Pentium D mit 2x3,4Ghz
> Geforce 9800 GT (512M
> Win-7 auf x64
> ...



Schwer zu glauben, dafür ist die Grafikkarte doch arg betagt.



Bab5Fan schrieb:


> Ich habe mal vergleichsweise eine relativ moderne Grafikkarte eingebaut (NVidia 520 GT mit 2GB Grafikspeicher) und da hats mächtig geruckelt. Warum ?? ganz einfach .... die preiswerten neuen Grafikkarten haben nur eine 64Bit Speicheranbindung. Aus diesem Grund kommt meine alte 9800er bedeutend besser aus´m Keks , weil die hat eine 256Bit Speicheranbindung was den Datendurchsatz/sec. bedeutend erhöht und die Bilder flüssiger laufen lässt.



Naja, die beiden Grafikkarten kannst du kaum vergleichen da es zwei völlig verschiedene Preisklassen sind. Die 520GT hat andere Vorteile, wie z.B. DirextX11 Support, höherer GPU Takt, größerer Speicher und einen niedrigeren Stromverbrauch.

@Topic
Ich würde einen PC mit einer besseren CPU kaufen. Ansonsten kommt in 1-2 Jahren wieder die gleiche Frage oder der Wunsch die Grafikkarte aufzurüsten obwohl die CPU das Problem ist. 

Wenn es das Budget hergibt empfehle ich auch einen Intel Core i5 oder gleich einen Core i7. Im Netz gibt es diverse Benchmark Listen welche Prozessormodelle in Preis/Leistung gut abschneiden.


----------



## echterman (12. Januar 2013)

Blut schrieb:
			
		

> zu BC-Zeiten vieleicht



mit nichten. das war zu ICC Zeiten und danach Cata. man muss halt mit weniger schön auskommen. aber mir war damals das raiden wichtiger als die schönheit grafik.


----------

